# Where do you buy your NLS from? Best price for the freshest food?



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi,
Since my last post turned into a discussion of NLS I thought I would start a new thread to discuss where you purchase your New Life Spectrum food from.

Who has the best prices and is the food fresh?

I purchase mine from several sources including:

http://www.petsandponds.com/ -> good prices and fresh food.

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/ (MOPS) -> good prices and fresh food.

http://www.johnsfishfood.com/ (sugarglidder) -> great prices with the most flexiblity on amount purchased. For example $6.50 for 1/2 pound.

--
Paul


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I have bought mine in the passed From John, But it is more convenient to get it from Mops and I can drive there and pick it up


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

I used to get mine from people like that because it was cheaper even if it was usually not fresh but then I found out that pretty much all of these guys, get the stuff illegally from the US at which point I couldn't buy it from them anymore in good conscience. Neither of the two Canadian distributors sells to them and both of the distributors informed me that not only do they smuggle the stuff in from the states without paying duties, they bypass federal fda regulations that require certain forms to be filled out for this type of import. The food is loaded into a van, brought over and sits until it is sold and another trip is done. So not only are they dodging taxes, they are undercutting legitimate retailers like MOPS or Menagerie who both sell the product, avoiding the Canadian chain of distribution and thus enriching US distributors instead and if the food isn't in the originally sealed package you have no idea whether what you have is real NLS or not. From what I was told by one of the distributors anything not in a 100% fresh sealed NLS container is likely contaminated with cheaper foods. 

I know I sound like the morality police here and some folks only look at the bottom line which is price but just be aware that this is almost as bad as buying laptops out of the back of a truck and there is a reason it is sold out the back of a truck.... 

The choice is yours of course, save $5 - 10 or do things legally, I know which I prefer.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I bought 2 times from John and both times it was a 5lb pail sealed. The stuff seemed prety fresh. I have no idea how fresh it is in stores or how long it sits in a warehouse before being shipped. It also takes me about a year of constant feeding to go thru a 5 lb pail. Well worth the price.

I had no idea about the legal issues but to arrange a time and place an have to drive there at a certain time is not worth it too me personally. I would rather pay the extra and get it froms Mops in Hamilton they are some really good guys as well.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm gonna have about 26-30 mbuna. (10 of em will be demasonis, 5 yellow labs, 5 yellow tail acei, 5 albino socolofi, 1 steveni taiwan reef) How much food do I need? I got some veggie flakes, gonna get the exact brand up tonight.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I had about that many Tropheus and pretty well feed exclusively NLS 1mm and it took me a year to go thru a 5 lb pail. Pretty good deall and they love the stuff.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> I'm gonna have about 26-30 mbuna. (10 of em will be demasonis, 5 yellow labs, 5 yellow tail acei, 5 albino socolofi, 1 steveni taiwan reef) How much food do I need? I got some veggie flakes, gonna get the exact brand up tonight.


If you're not here to discuss NLS, please start another thread.
--
Paul


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Comment removed due to annoying bugger who wouldn't stop calling me during dinner.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Y2KGT said:


> If you're not here to discuss NLS, please start another thread.
> --
> Paul


I wanted to know how much NLS I needed...


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

Cory said:


> I used to get mine from people like that because it was cheaper even if it was usually not fresh but then I found out that pretty much all of these guys, get the stuff illegally from the US at which point I couldn't buy it from them anymore in good conscience....
> 
> The choice is yours of course, save $5 - 10 or do things legally, I know which I prefer.


I can't seem to find the "like" button.... oh, that's facebook


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Cory is dead on =)


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

anyone know when suggargilder is coming again?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I was thinking about buying from suggarglider when he comes, if anyone has bought from him when he comes to T.O. how does it work? does he come in a big van carrying lots of stuff or do you have to email him first telling him what you want then you pick it up at the location he goes to.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

coldmantis said:


> I was thinking about buying from suggarglider when he comes, if anyone has bought from him when he comes to T.O. how does it work? does he come in a big van carrying lots of stuff or do you have to email him first telling him what you want then you pick it up at the location he goes to.


It is better to tell him what you want so he will get it all ready for you otherwise what you want he might not have with him or all sold out.
BTW, he has a big van with a feezer in it and does carry lots with him.


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

hello, I am not high jacking this post. I am back again on the 1st of august, and then the 1st sunday of every month for sure to make it easier for anyone that doesnt look online that often. and my NLS is brought in monthly!! I sell 20-30 pails a month. alway fresh!!

thanks


john


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

sugarglidder said:


> hello, I am not high jacking this post. I am back again on the 1st of august, and then the 1st sunday of every month for sure to make it easier for anyone that doesnt look online that often. and my NLS is brought in monthly!! I sell 20-30 pails a month. alway fresh!!
> 
> thanks
> 
> john


No problem John. This post is about where you buy your NLS and a lot of people buy theirs from you so it makes sense for you to post here.
--
Paul


----------

